# Onyx's First Forest Hike



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

A great day up in the big timber today. Onyx couldn't believe the buffet. He had to taste everything. He _really_ liked the Oregon Grape and the Salmonberries. Everyone enjoyed themselves and did wonderfully well. It was just a walk today so, no packs or saddles. 
I'm still working on DH to get the good pictures and video up-loaded. I have a few poor ones off my phone though. My team looks empty without Shep. Looking forward to a new little guy next spring...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How fun! Glad it went well and you enjoyed yourself


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice! Glad you got to enjoy the day.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It was a really nice afternoon, Here's more pictures... This is my home territory about 2 miles from the house


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

And a video
http://www.thegoatspot.net/video/day-hike-35.html


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

one more...
http://www.thegoatspot.net/video/day-hike-2-36.html


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow! Great scenery and pictures. Is the white dog an American Eskimo?


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Wow, the scenery is amazing. And your white goat (I'm assuming Saanen) is huge! I couldn't tell, is it a wether? They are so well trained; they don't even wander off! My goats go every which direction when they get out of their pen. 
Must be fun to go hiking with goats.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

GoatCrazy said:


> Is the white dog an American Eskimo?


 She is and she isn't. I searched long and hard for that dog. She is from old working lines as close to a White German Spitz as I could find. She is registered UKC and there are no AKC dogs in her pedigree. Sunny feels that every animal on this place is in her protection and takes her job very seriously.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes Bean and Onyx are both wethers. Bean is purebred Saanen and Onyx is purebred Alpine. It wasn't planned that way, just happened. Bean still looks small to me. I'm going to weigh and measure him today though. 
It is a lot of fun to do and they stay close really well. They are both very good boys.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

A dog like that is worth her weight in gold! She's beautiful! I used to have American Eskimo's, and they were great dogs. I don't remember the history, but I believe the Eskie is a descendant of the German Spitz if memory serves.


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

I love how they stay close by. Mine all over the place except my milk goat, but she only stays by me when we are headed to the milk stand


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, your right. I just wanted to make sure I got a working dog not a show dog. I've started her herding turkeys this summer. Trying to teach her to put the poultry away for me. She's doing pretty well, she herds by jumping with no contact. Very gentle. She's on the small side just 23lbs. so, she's easy to take everywhere with us. She can be a barker though.


----------

